# Dialer in Spiele-Cheat



## Hase007 (4 Juli 2004)

Ich muß sagen, Stardialer läßt wirklich nichts aus.

Ich hab mir von einer Tauschbörse einen Cheat für das Spiel "Codename Panzers" besorgt.
Nach den Download war die Datei dann erst mal ein paar Tage im Downloadverzeichniss gelegen. Nach den regelmäßigen Virenscan-Event zeigte mir der Virenscanner einen versteckten Dialer.


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2004)

Die Verbreitung von Dialern per Tauschbörse ist sicherlich unzulässig, weil die bewusste Entscheidung zum Bezug mangels Zustimmungsfenster fehlt.

Diese Masche ist mit der rechtsverbindlichen Erklärung der Registrierung nicht vereinbar. Abhilfe ist möglich, wenn die RegTP auswertbare Informationen zu dem Fall erhält.

Ein gefahrloser Weg, den Begünstigten herauszufinden, ist das Programm der RegTP zur Ermittlung des Hashwertes. Dieser Hashwert liefert über die RegTP-DB den Begünstigten.

Da der Dateiname keine weiteren Kodierungen beinhaltet, wird der Projektinhaber der Begünstigte sein, sonst wäre er zumindest teilweise beteiligt.

Emüllwerbung per Tauschbörse wird ebenso wie entsprechende Masche per Mail nicht dauerhaft einträglich sein. Es braucht aber viele Beschwerden, dem üblen Treiben ein Ende zu setzen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## [email protected] (4 Juli 2004)

Dazu sei aber gesagt, dass der Dialer sicherlich nicht von Intexus selbst in der Tauschbörse verbreitet wurde, so wie Hase es andeutete.
Hier ist wohl der Projektbetreiber oder ein Webmaster der Schuldige.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu sei aber gesagt, dass der Dialer sicherlich nicht von Intexus selbst in der Tauschbörse verbreitet wurde, so wie Hase es andeutete.
> Hier ist wohl der Projektbetreiber oder ein Webmaster der Schuldige.


Egal - wer eine Einwahl mit diesem Teil auf der Rechnung hat, kriegt zu hören "Jetzt zahlen sie, sonst gibts Ärger, da ist alles legal, ohne Zweifel". Das ist eben auch NACH der Augenwischer-Registrierungspflicht ein Problem. An "vorher" will ich gar nicht denken...


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2004)

*Die Registrierung bei der RegTP stellt kein Gütesiegel dar.* Wenn ein Betroffener nachweisen kann, wie er zu dem Dialer gekommen ist und der Verbindungsaufbau den Mindestanforderungen des TKG und den Vorgaben der RegTP nicht entspricht, besteht auch bei registrierten Dialern keine Zahlungsverpflichtung.
Das dreiste Webmaster auf Gewinnoptimierung ausgerichtet sein können und dabei die Produkte der Dialeranbieter missbräuchlich verwenden, soll es schon öfter mal gegeben haben.


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2004)

plextor schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu sei aber gesagt, dass der Dialer sicherlich nicht von Intexus selbst in der Tauschbörse verbreitet wurde.


Wenn wir schon sagen, wer es nicht war: Die grünen Männchen vom Mars waren es wohl auch nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## [email protected] (4 Juli 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir schon sagen, wer es nicht war: Die grünen Männchen vom Mars waren es wohl auch nicht.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Da wäre ich mir gar nicht mal so sicher...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbreitung von Dialern per Tauschbörse ist sicherlich unzulässig, weil die bewusste Entscheidung zum Bezug mangels Zustimmungsfenster fehlt.
> 
> Diese Masche ist mit der rechtsverbindlichen Erklärung der Registrierung nicht vereinbar. Abhilfe ist möglich, wenn die RegTP auswertbare Informationen zu dem Fall erhält.
> 
> ...



Was ist mit einer "Verbreitung" per CD? Ist das "Einlegen", "Starten" der CD und/oder Auffinden des Dialers mittels Explorer ein Bezug des Dialers?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit einer "Verbreitung" per CD?



Seit wann gibt es Dialer von einer CD? Wenn ich die persönliche Weitergabe unter Usern vernachlässige, fällt mir kein weiteres Beispiel dazu ein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schau hier  stardialer auf CD


----------



## Counselor (5 Juli 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> schau hier  stardialer auf CD


Sehr interessant:
	
	



```
Dort wird der Kunde automatisch zu den angeforderten Inhalten geleitet. Darüber hinaus verfügt er weiterhin über einen vollwertigen Internetzugang und kann nebenher andere freie Internetdienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen.
```
Man wirbt also offen mit einer nicht vorhandenen Wegsurfsperre.


----------



## [email protected] (5 Juli 2004)

Das ist ja auch nicht die aktuelle Seite.
Stardialer.de -> Technik


----------



## technofreak (5 Juli 2004)

http://www.stardialer.de/v2/content/technik.php



> Alternativ ist natürlich auch die Verteilung der Zugangssoftware StarDialer
> per Datenträger möglich. Denkbar wäre z.B. eine CD-ROM als Beilage einer Werbebroschüre
> oder einer Zeitschrift. Der Zugang zu den kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistungen und Produkten
> erfolgt analog der schon beschriebenen Methode mit dem Unterschied, daß der Kunde ohne
> ...



mhhh....


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja auch nicht die aktuelle Seite.
> Stardialer.de -> Technik


Von wann ist die Seite denn? Was stand denn in dieser Zeit in den FST-Regeln? Was hat mainpean in der Diskussion um die Mindeststandards gesagt?

 2002-Debatte, die Einfluss auf Gesetzgebung gehabt haben dürfte!


----------



## [email protected] (5 Juli 2004)

"© Copyright 2000-2001 Mainpean GmbH" also wird sie wohl von 2001 sein.
Zum Rest: kA...


----------



## Counselor (5 Juli 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> "© Copyright 2000-2001 Mainpean GmbH" also wird sie wohl von 2001 sein.Zum Rest: kA...


Nene, 2001 gabs die Rufnummerngasse 0900 noch nicht, die auf der Seite erwähnt ist.
	
	



```
Nachdem der Kunde akzeptiert hat, daß er eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung des Anbieters nutzen wird, beendet StarDialer die bestehende Internetverbindung des Kunden und stellt über eine Telefonleitung mit 0900-Nummer eine Verbindung zu dem Server der Mainpean GmbH her.
```


----------



## [email protected] (5 Juli 2004)

Achso, sorry, dachte, du meintest die andere Page.


----------



## Counselor (5 Juli 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, sorry, dachte, du meintest die andere Page.


Huch, stimmt. Es gibt zwei verschiedene Versionen der Seite.


----------

